

Whisky Web conference - April 13th, 14th 2012 in Edinburgh, UK - juokaz
http://whiskyweb.co.uk/

======
TamDenholm
This might be a good opportunity to connect with my fellow Edinburgh based
developers. If anyone wants to get together or if anyone from further afar
needs a local for a source of information, email in HN profile.

